# Baitcaster issues...



## 71'V-Hull

Now that I got my boat and I'm going out on the water a lot lately and I've always used spinning rods/reels but it seems that every pro uses almost exclusively baitcasting set ups. I bought a rod and reel last year and never completely got used to it, especially the right hand retreive and then switching hands after the cast. It's spent most of its life sitting in a corner since I bought it. It was a shakespear at walmart, about $50, all metal and worked well with 12lb flouro. I just couldn't get used to right hand retreive and switching hands.

So, I was at Dick's the other day and found a pretty nice left hand retreive model on clearance (Pinnacle) and figured why not? I'll give it a shot. I bought some high end 30lb test braided line I think it was proline or something like that, spooled it up and put the new reel on my rod.

My first issue was that no matter how much tension I put on the line while spooling it, the line is thin enough that it will bite into its self and cause massive tangles after just a few casts. In fact, I had to cut out nearly 30 yards of line that got tangled and knoted up because of that. It made the rod/reel unusable while I was on the water the other night, I had to put it down and grab one of my spinning set ups.

Is there anything I can do about this? I suppose it might help if I went up to like a 12lb diameter/60lb test line but it just seems so ridiculous to use a line that heavy for catching largemouths. I've used 8lb mono for stripers around here and it does fine.

The other issue I have is, I like to throw light baits. The bass around here seem to be really picky, so one of my favorite things to do is snake a weightless senko or gulp worm and snake it slowly through heavy cover, or I'll use the same baits wacky rigged along the edges of pads and grass. I've found it nearly impossible to cast a baitcaster with anything less than around a half ounce on the line. Has anyone had luck throwing anything light on a baitcaster? What kind of setup did you use?

I definitely appreciate the advantages of a baitcaster but it seems like there's also a ton of strange quirks and other things just flat won't work at all. The sensitivity, especially with braided line is outstanding, as well as the accuracy and gear ratios, but the damn things just haven't been working for me! 

I guess I'll try some 12lb flourocarbon and/or 60lb braid and give it another shot, I suppose I may be able to still use it as a striper rod, or maybe I can use it for heavy topwater frogs, jigs and crankbaits if I can't use the light stuff on it.


----------



## redbug

I use bait casters and can flip 1/16 oz weighted finesse worms without any issue.
The only thing i use braid for is frogging in heavy slop.
I NEVER use Floro. don't see the need for it
mono is fine if you have had success with that keep using it.
as far as back lashes all i can say is practice practice practice


----------



## 71'V-Hull

Thanks, that's pretty much what I figured. I was doing decent with the 12lb flouro, but I'll try some mono instead. I got down to pretty reliable casting a texas rigged Senko with a 1/4oz bullet weight, then once I switched reels and went braided I went to a wacky rigged drop shot with a 1/16 oz weight and that was fine until the first time I got caught up on a weed. The line dug deep into the spool and I had nothing but problems after that.

I'm not sure why I thought braid was a good idea, it screwed me all up.

Backlash hasn't been too much of an issue for me, even with the braid, my biggest problem was the line digging into its self. I just can't bring myself to use 70lb braid to combat the digging problem. Even if the visibility issue isn't a concern, it just feels like deer hunting with an RPG.


----------



## fish devil

:twisted: Stick with mono on the baitcaster. I only use braid on my pitching/flipping rod and frog/topwater setup. As for the lefty reels....thats the only way to go!!!!


----------



## chattahoochee

A larger diameter braid will help with reels not designed specifically for braid. 65# braid is only over kill for bass when trying to set an IGFA line class record or something.

Flouro is very nice when fishing pressured/rocky/abrasive areas.

I rarely use mono any more due to decreased casting distance/stretch/memory/low abrasion resistance.

The key to proficiency with a baitcaster is much like being proficient with a guitar, practice till your fingers bleed then practice some more.


----------



## earl60446

I have a few baitcasters and they have some advantages. No line twist issues. Nice consistent drags. But I never could cast one as far as I can a open faced spinning reel, amplified when using light lures.
Tim


----------



## theyyounggun

PRACTICE PRACTICE PRACTICE! you can not beat the baitcaster once you figure it out. I cant tell you how many hours/cast ive done in my back yard.


----------



## fender66

First, I'd listen to the advice already given. Get rid of the braid for now. Throw a cheap mono because you are going to backlash it until you get good.

I also throw a left hand BC. Never understood the switching hands deal. Wasn't worth it to me. Throwing lighter bait when you are learning is definitely a challenge that will take some practice. Once you get it though...you'll be fine.

When I started throwing them, I learned for me, 12 lb test mono was best. Now I throw anything from 12-20lb without issues.

I now throw mono and flouro. I keep 12 loaded up and in my rod locker with 6 on my deck all the time. Each has it's purpose and each have different baits ready for the taking until I can figure out a pattern. I know it's overkill, but I have a disease. :mrgreen: 

I also use KVD line conditioner on my reels. IMHO, I get fewer backlashes and I get a further cast.

Also, IMHO.....the better the reel, the better you will do with it when starting out. I was fortunate enough to be able to buy a decent reel and I think that helped me out..

I still keep a couple open face reels for certain baits, but love my bait casters.

Good luck......keep practicing and don't give up. Once you get it.....you won't look back.


----------



## New River Rat

theyyounggun said:


> PRACTICE PRACTICE PRACTICE!




That, and learn to get backlashes out. They are a TON easier to get out of braid than mono!!!! I have never cut a braid backlash and I throw a lot of unweighted plastic with a baitchunker. Oh, I switch hands midcast too.


----------



## 71'V-Hull

Thanks for all of the advice, I re spooled with some 12lb flouro I had laying around and got to practice in my yard a little today. It was definitely casting better than the braid and no line digging issues, so I was happy with that.

I'll just keep on practicing for now and hopefully keep getting better at it.


----------



## nimmor

I may have missed it but I didn't notice in your post anything about adjusting the magnetic brakes only the spool tension. I am not familiar with that reel but the magnetic brake is always on the opposite side of the handle and spool tension. Some brands have a dial on the outside to adjust but some like Shimano you have a relase for the side plate with the brakes on the inside. They are just slides, I have half of mine slide out. For a beginner I suggest running the brakes set tight, turned all teh way up or the slides all out. The magnetic brakes is designed to help at the end of the cast.


----------



## CodyPomeroy

I use braid on everything, for everything. 8# and 10# on spinning and 20# and 30# on baitcasting. I have even used 15# on a baitcaster and didn't have it dig in. You didn't mention using a backing of mono under your braid. I fill half the spool with mono then tie on the braid. After I have filled the spool I go outside and tie the line to something sturdy, walk off all the braid and then reel it back in under as much tension as I can. I rarely have the line dig in on me. I find that the thinner line comes off the spool faster and I get fewer backlashes. The ones I do get are easier to pick out than with mono. I love the sensitivity with braid and will never go back to mono.


----------



## sharrison

Also another trick is once you get the reel spooled go out in your yard/street/ect make a long cast then pull out another 15-20 yards of line out then wrap electrical tape around the spool. That way if you backlash it won't go real deep. This works with any type line, But works wonders with braid.

I would use mono when you're first getting used to bait casters. You will backlash and it's cheap with mono...

Also L&L line conditioner helps alot with new lines. Helps loosen them up so they're not so stiff..


----------



## dj722000

For the low end, Pinnacle is decent. What model did you get? I have a Pinnacle Solene SLP10 I have owned for over 4 years. I run 50# braid on it with no digging in issues. Over kill? I dont think so because I fish a lot of lillypads and heavy weeds with some pretty big bass that love to run deep when hooked. I want everything this little reel and my pole can give it. I learned to pitch, over head casts and everything else in between with this little guy.

Playing around with mine, I noticed I had to pull really, really, really hard while spooling for it to dig in. My biggest bass (5#) I caught on it didnt even dig it in that far. I am just curious if you are using a "really small diameter line" to cause that. Like I said, I use 50# and its almost cutting into my hand trying to get it to dig in.


----------



## Tim Murphy

Dear 71 v-hull,

The easy answer for throwing lighter baits it to use lighter line. I've got baitcasters spooled with 6# and 8# test mono for throwing lighter stuff like 4" sluggoes and fin-s- shads. With a boat you really don't need heavy line to winch a fish out of cover because you can generally go to the fish with the boat.

Practice casting certainly helps and practice casting with a baitcaster that has no mags is the way to go. Get used to that and any reel becomes easy to use. I rarely fiddle with the magnetic cast control on my reels, I find it's a pain in the butt to have to constantly adjust it. In truth, I rather toss a plain old round Ambassadeur reel than any of the current magged reels with 1000's of ball bearings. 

ABU's catch fish, the new stuff catches fishermen - big difference. :wink: 

Regards,

Tim Murphy


----------



## Gramps50

sharrison said:


> Also another trick is once you get the reel spooled go out in your yard/street/ect make a long cast then pull out another 15-20 yards of line out then wrap electrical tape around the spool. That way if you backlash it won't go real deep. This works with any type line, But works wonders with braid.
> 
> I would use mono when you're first getting used to bait casters. You will backlash and it's cheap with mono...
> 
> Also L&L line conditioner helps alot with new lines. Helps loosen them up so they're not so stiff..



This is a good trick and it works, but I didn't want the glue from the electric tape on my line so I used splicing tape which should come off clean. I think I have #17 mono on mine and am still learning too.

When I was at BP I picked up this neat little pick you can carry in your pocket that helps get the backlash free if it's to bad. Slick little tool


----------



## jcat

After years of using both casting and spinning, I find the casting reels get most of the use. Way less line twist is sweet. I just like this style better.
To learn and improve use cheap mono. You will probable waste a lot.
Do not fill the spool all the way to the edge. You will get less backlashes.
Use lure weights based upon what your rod is designed for. There should be some indication above the handle what lure size the rod is designed for. 
The back yard is your friend. lots of practice - short intervals. Get the motion down, no need to cast a mile
Learn how to adjust your reel to reduce backlashes both at the beginning and at the end of your casts.
When learning, do not cast into the wind.
Light lures may be easily cast with bait casters. This works better with better reels. No need to get to that level right away. Use what you have until you decide if you enjoy baitcasting, along with spinning.
Good luck John


----------

